# Emails vom SPS-Forum



## Markus (24 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe gestern Nacht etwas an der Konfiguration des Servers geändert. Der Server war für den Versand nicht optimal konfiguriert.

Das Forum hatte Problem mit der Zustellung von Mails zu diversen Adressen. So wie es aussah konten z. B. @t-online.de Adressen grundsätzlich nicht erreicht werden. Aber auch bei einigen anderen Servern ist dieses Problem aufgetreten. 

Ich habe folgende Fragen und Bitten an euch:

1. Habt ihr eine Zeit lang keine Mails vom Forum bekommen? 

2. Falls ja, bekommt ihr seid heute wieder welche, wenn ihr z. B. ein Thema abonniert habt? 

3. Für alle die überhaupt keine Mails bekommen:
Prüft bitte eure Mailadresse im Benutzerkontrollzentrum. 
Die neue Forensoftware (die in ein paar Tagen online geht) wird User mit ungültigen Adressen automatisch auf den Status "muss seinen Account per Mail bestätigen" setzen. Die User haben dann nur noch Gastberechtigungen bis das behoben ist. 
Wer keine Mails will, der kann die Benachrichtigungen ja deaktivieren bzw. Nicht aktivieren. 

Grundsätzlich bin ich dankbar für alle Hinweise und Auffälligkeiten in Bezug auf Mails vom Forum. Insbesondere wenn sich seit heute was geändert hat. 

Danke! 
Markus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2021)

Also bei mir funktioniert das mit dem Emails. Habe heute schon einige bekommen, die letzte um 16.20 Uhr ( Hotmail ).


----------



## Markus (24 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert das mit dem Emails. Habe heute schon einige bekommen, die letzte um 16.20 Uhr ( Hotmail ).



War das schon immer so oder geht es seit heute wieder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2021)

Es funktioniert bei mir immer, also ich habe noch nie einen Ausfall bemerkt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Mai 2021)

Hallo Markus.

Ich habe diesbezüglich auch keine Auffälligkeiten entdeckt.
Funktioniert alles wie es soll.
Und ich freue mich auch schon auf das neue Forum, das habt ihr schick gemacht!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Heinileini (24 Mai 2021)

Moin Markus,

habe bisher noch nie Probleme mit ...@gmx.net gehabt (so weit ich weiss).

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Mai 2021)

Heinileini´s Beitrag hier im Forum: 18:23 Uhr
Email-eingang bei mir am Rechner: 18:23 Uhr
Läuft!


----------



## JSEngineering (24 Mai 2021)

Moin,

gerade nachgesehen: seit 22.05. keine Mail mehr auf Yahoo.de bekommen.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2021)

Push...
Und jetzt?


----------



## JSEngineering (24 Mai 2021)

japp, gerade eine bekommen...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Mai 2021)

TestTestTest

Scheint an eine Fun-Adresse von gmx.net nicht zu funktionieren!

Doch geht! Nur wenn ich selber poste, bekomme ich keine mail. Ist schon clever, dieses Forum  !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Mai 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. habe bisher noch nie Probleme mit ...@gmx.net gehabt (so weit ich weiss)...


Du weißt es nicht? Kannst du es denn mal probieren? Bei mir scheint es an eine gmx-Adresse nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Heinileini (24 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du weißt es nicht? Kannst du es denn mal probieren? Bei mir scheint es an eine gmx-Adresse nicht zu funktionieren.








Ganz sooo einfach ist das mit dem Wissen nicht, Dagobert!

Wenn ich eMails vom Forum erhalte, hat es funktioniert. Aber wenn ich das eine oder andere nicht erhalte, wer informiert mich dann darüber? 
Darum bleibt es dabei: ich weiss, dass ich nichts weiss und Wissen ist nicht das einzige Gut, das in gaaanz viele, kleine Stückchen ge-/zer-teilt, im Netz durch die Maschen flutschten könnte .

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Mai 2021)

Ok, auf deinen Post habe ich eine mail bekommen, wenn auch nur im Spamordner  . Ich glaube, ich weiß auch warum ich auf meinen eigenen Post keine Benachrichtigung bekommen habe  .


----------



## Holzmichl (24 Mai 2021)

Ich habe bis jetzt auch keine Mail bekommen. 
Im Spamordner ist auch nichts.
Adresse ...@gmx.net


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt auch keine Mail bekommen.
> Im Spamordner ist auch nichts.
> Adresse ...@gmx.net



Push...
Und jetzt?


----------



## Holzmichl (24 Mai 2021)

Nix angekommen...


----------



## JSEngineering (24 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> japp, gerade eine bekommen...


Auf die weiteren Beiträge habe ich keine weitere Mail bekommen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Auf die weiteren Beiträge habe ich keine weitere Mail bekommen.





> .. Es könnte noch weitere Antworten auf das Thema geben, jedoch erhalten Sie keine zusätzlichen Benachrichtigungen, bis Sie das Forum wieder besucht haben..


Das steht in deiner Benachrichtigung irgendwo ganz unten.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Mai 2021)

Vielleicht liegt das daran:
Es könnte noch weitere Antworten auf das Thema geben, jedoch erhalten Sie keine zusätzlichen Benachrichtigungen, bis Sie das Forum wieder besucht haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SPS-Forum - Automatisierung und Elektrotechnik


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das daran:
> Es könnte noch weitere Antworten auf das Thema geben, jedoch erhalten Sie keine zusätzlichen Benachrichtigungen, bis Sie das Forum wieder besucht haben.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



Nein, er hat ja einen Beitrag geschrieben und ich habe daraufhin kurz geantwortet. Er muss also eine Benachrichtigung haben außer er hat sie in den Einstellungen deaktiviert.


----------



## JSEngineering (24 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, er hat ja einen Beitrag geschrieben und ich habe daraufhin kurz geantwortet. Er muss also eine Benachrichtigung haben außer er hat sie in den Einstellungen deaktiviert.


Genau so... eigentlich ist ja jedes Thema automatisch abonniert, in welchem ich einem Beitrag geschrieben habe.

Ich habe aber nur eine Benachrichtigung über das Automatisierungs-Thema bekommen, wo DeltaMike geschrieben hat. Hier im Thread habe ich keine Benachrichtigung bekommen.


----------



## Heinileini (24 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Push...
> Und jetzt?


Michael, the pusher. Bist wohl ein Steppenwolf(-Fan)?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Michael, the pusher. Bist wohl ein Steppenwolf(-Fan)?



Guten Abend Heinrich. Nein eher nicht.

Viele Grüße nach Oerlinghausen


----------



## Holzmichl (24 Mai 2021)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Die letzte Mail aus dem SPS-Forum habe ich am 29.03.21 bekommen.
Seitdem nichts mehr.

Die letzte reguläre Mail, die eingegangen ist auf meinem gmx-Konto, ist von heute 20:07.
Daran kanns also nicht liegen.


----------



## Hesse (24 Mai 2021)

Das der Versand zu @T-Online nicht funktioniert kommt öfters vor. 

  T-Online erscheint wohl zu oft auf Blacklisten.
  Das Problem kommt und geht in Wellen …
  Ich habe jetzt alle relevanten Sachen von der t-online weggenommen.

Ich hat eine Schmerzvolle [FONT=&quot]Erfahrung[/FONT] das mir von Autodesk kein Code mehr für die zweiweg Autorisierung gesendet werden konnte und ich so von Fusion360 lange ausgesperrt war  

Ich will sagen: Wenn t-online nicht funktioniert muss das nicht an der Forensoftware hängen.


----------



## Markus (24 Mai 2021)

Der Grund warum das nicht geht, sind vermutlich schon die Einstellungen bei uns.
Man kann hinter einer Domain hinterlegen welche IP "in ihrem Namen" Mails senden dürfen.
Dieser Eintrag war bei sps-forum.de falsch bzw. veraltet.

Die meisten Server interessiert das bei Empfang nicht.
Aber immer mehr Mailserver werten diesen SPF Record aus.
Wenn das nicht plausibel ist bzw. nicht eingestellt ist, dann wird das als SPAM gewertet.
Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass jemand anders Mails im Namen von sps-forum.de versendet hat, weil die IP des sendenden Servers nicht explizit in die DNS Daten der Domain in der Mailadresse eingetragen ist.


Mich wundert es ehrlichgesagt, dass dieses Problem bisher nicht so aufgefallen ist.
Die Einstellung ist schon länger falsch gewesen (3-4 Jahre).

Es kann jetzt zwei Gründe geben:

1. Die Betroffenen haben immer mal wieder Mails bekommen weil die Server den Block vielleicht nur eine gewisse Zeit aktiv hatten uns es sps-forum.de dann nochmal versuchen liessen.
Nachdem sps-forum.de aber weiterhin quatsch sendete hat der Server den Empfang wieder geblockt.
--> Die User hätten dann immer mal wieder Mails bekommen, aber meistens halt nicht

2. Die Server wurden erst kürzlich auf diese Abfrage konfiguriert, das glaube ich aber nicht.
Insbesondere bei t-online.de ist das scheinbar schon länger so.


@alle
vielen Dank dass ich euch wieder vollspammen darf.


----------



## Holzmichl (24 Mai 2021)

Markus, deine Testmail um 22:20 Uhr ist angekommen!

Danke


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Mai 2021)

Hallo Markus

Ich habe mich schon gewundert, das keine Mails mehr ankommen.
Beispiel: Neuer Beitrag in FunZumFeierabend, aber keine Information.

Einen schönen Urlaub, falls das noch aktuell ist.


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2021)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hallo Markus
> 
> Ich habe mich schon gewundert, das keine Mails mehr ankommen.
> Beispiel: Neuer Beitrag in FunZumFeierabend, aber keine Information.
> ...



Kannst du etwas geneuer werden?
Seid wann kommt nix mehr?
Geht es jetzt?
Hast du eine t-online Adresse?

Danke!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> War das schon immer so oder geht es seit heute wieder?



Hallo Markus,

was mir gerade aufgefallen ist – die Abos ohne Bezug zu einem eigenen Beitrag sind tatsächlich einige Zeit ausgebleiben:

Neues im Forum "Feldbusse"
Neues im Forum "Stammtisch"

Die Null-Uhr-Mails sind heute wieder angekommen.


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2021)

OK, dann wird da langsam ein Schuh draus.
Wenn komplette Foren abonniert werden, dann kommen deswegen vermutlich häufiger Mails als von einzelnen Beiträgen

Ggf. berücksichtigen Server auch Anzahl und Betreff und schauen nur bei einer Häufung genauer hin und Werten den SPF aus. Das ist jetzt aber erst mal nur eine Vermutung...


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2021)

Kannst du mit "einige Zeit" etwas präziser werden?
Könne wir hier über Jahre reden?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Kannst du mit "einige Zeit" etwas präziser werden?
> Könne wir hier über Jahre reden?



17.05.2021 00:03 war die letzt Mail, dann wieder heute. 

Ich habe "Feldbusse", "Stammtisch" und "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" abonniert, da sollte sich imer etwas tun.

Ich beobachte das jetzt mal.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2021)

Nachtrag:

So wie ich das verstehe, kommen die Mails zu abonnierten Themen (manuell abonniert oder einmal geantwortet) sofort, wenn es eine neue Antwort gibt. Aber nur einmal, bei weiteren Antworten nicht mehr (was ja auch OK ist).

Dann schaut das System um 0 Uhr, was in den abonnierten Foren in den letzten 24h passiert ist und versendet die Liste mit den neuen Beiträgen. 

Ich schaue mal ein wenig, ob es auch so "tut".


----------



## vollmi (25 Mai 2021)

So bei mir kommen seit gestern auch wieder Emails. Immer diese Spamer ^^


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> So bei mir kommen seit gestern auch wieder Emails. Immer diese Spamer ^^



Wie lange ging es nicht bei dir?


----------



## vollmi (25 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Wie lange ging es nicht bei dir?


15.4.21 kam die letzte.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> 15.4.21 kam die letzte.



Irgendwas muss am 15.4. passiert sein. Seitdem ist auch bei mir Pause.... seit heute geht es dann wieder


----------



## magier (25 Mai 2021)

Meine Letzte Mail war vom 16.5 - bekomme aber nur Mails von Themen, wo ich geantwortet hab.

@ Großer Automobilist aus (noch) Stuttgart.com 

So Haken gesetzt, d.H. das Forum müsste sich bei einem Neuen Eintrag hier melden.

Mfg


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2021)

Test1234567890


----------



## magier (25 Mai 2021)

Test bestanden, kommt an.


----------



## thomass5 (25 Mai 2021)

Samstag kam die letzte Mail auf eine @aol.com Adresse. Ob eine Weitere hätte kommen müssen kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2021)

jetzt sollte sie kommen


----------



## thomass5 (25 Mai 2021)

Ja, gerade eben.


----------

